# Any form 1 suppressor builds here?



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

Wondering if other people have tried to build their own? With the threaded tubes and thread protectors, and end end caps, it pretty easy to do your own. As far as the legal aspect we did a trust and efiled a form 1. I'm not going to get into the legal aspects, because I'm not a lawyer. But the trust is what I recommend. You don't need the sheriff to sign anything. And I did it with other family members. You are basically turning sound into heat and cooling the gases as fast as possible. :duel:

I used the threaded titanium tubes from SDtactical in northern WI. Their tubes and plugs, and thread protectors, so everything goes together really nice. These are considered solvent tubes, until you are legal to build. And I ordered the baffles, which are just formed freeze plugs from badger industries in Virginia, they were cheaper than sdtactical, and you don't need to form them yourself, or buy the forming tool. They just needed to be drilled out. They were formed already. Some we got on eBay weren't formed as deep as the badger industries freeze plugs were. I used a titanium thread protector that threads on the end of your barrel, and then threads onto the end of the titanium tube. I then used a stainless steel 1.5" blast baffle that slid into the tube. Then I stacked the freeze plugs to the end. Some guys put stainless spacers in the tube to use less freeze plugs. And then threaded on the drilled out steel endcap. I stayed away from aluminum parts on these. Our first one was a 8" suppressor overall. The tube was 7.6", but with the ends its about 8". And it took 15 freeze plugs after the blast chamber. Make sure you stack them the right way also. Then we built a 10" titanium can next. One is for 1/2-28 threads like most 5.56 ar15 rifles are threaded. The other can is threaded 5/8-24 which works on 6.8 and 308 sized rifles. The 10" can works a little better because it's bigger. But they both are safe to shoot an ar15 without ear muffs. I'm amazed how good these work. And I have under $200 into each one. Not including the $200 stamp obviously. But I'm still running tests on velocity and poi and poa changes. But these can be made in your basement. With a simple drill press. Now I'm just working on threading all my barrels for these things. I will add that when you file your form you should say your build will be longer than you think you will make. Because you can chop them shorter, but not build them bigger. And the legal aspects on changing out the thread protector for the other thread pitch is up for debate. I drilled mine out for shooting 30 caliber bullets. The smaller can for 5.56 I drilled out 17/64 I think. Next drill over 1/4" for the 22 caliber bullets to see if it was much quieter. But I will say that I thought a tighter tolerance would help sound suppression, but it screws up the accuracy I found out. So I opened them up a tad. I'm not going to debate the ideas about what you can change and what the ATF rules this week. They contradict themselves every week. And nobody has been prosecuted for changing or fixing their suppressors that I've found anywhere in the country. It's criminal that these are considered firearms and can't be bought at a hardware store. But I feel things are changing. And by looking at how many of these parts and tubes are sold on eBay, it seems people aren't just building solvent tubes! :duel:

I'll see if I can add some pictures later. I'm on an iPhone so I'm not sure how it works.


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

Here is a pic of it taken apart.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

thank you for the pictures 200 is still a fairly steep pay to play but it sure is good to know that it doesn't have to be 200 + 800-1000 for the can 

I still think it is interesting that in some countries you have to have a suppressor or are encouraged to have one to hunt and in the US they make it difficult


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

Oh trust me with a welder and some exhaust pipe and a few things laying in your shop, you could build a very workable one for under $50. It just depends on your skill set. There are a lot of crafty people around here that could do this. I used titanium to keep weight down, and threaded end caps to take apart to clean if I use them on 22lr guns. Because the lead clogs up the baffles over time. But a centerfire pretty much is self cleaning with the high pressure. Over at silencer talk there are all kinds of form 1 builds. The devil is the $200 tax stamp for permission. Imagine if you needed a $200 tax stamp and permission to put a muffler on your car? Actually if you don't put one on, Jonny Law will give you a hefty ticket. This is why when I hear about common sense gun reform from gun grabbers, I say never again. Fix the mess you created with the NFA first. Then we can talk.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

have 3 FORM 1 builds 1 muzzle and 2 integral . a 44 mag can for an encore is in my near future be handy for deer hunting here in missouri


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

Kycrawler, what have you used for baffles? Have you been able to control your first round pop? And have you compared your build to a factory made can? I'm just amazed at how durable a homemade can is. I have found a bunch of pictures online of factory suppressors that were xrayed, and some are very basic. Seems to me that volume is what is most important. This year with the guys selling all titanium tubes and end caps and muzzle adapters, it's a no brainer to build your own. You will be within 1-2 decibels or even better of a factory can. And titanium cans start at about $900, and go upwards of $1500. Also an integral .22 rifle is something I really want......I will say titanium doesn't dissipate heat as well as steel. But it's only 60% the weight of steel. I just hate the paperwork. Even the $200 isn't so bad, although I find it appalling, but it's the long wait to get permission. Government keeping us safe I guess.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

i built a 308 integral on a Remington 700 cut the barrel to 16 inches and ported it it uses 1 stainless k baffle and 5 aluminum k baffles very quiet with sub 308 ammo

I built a integral 10/22 cut barrel to 16 ported it and used a mono core at the muzzle action noise is all you hear when shooting high velocity 22 ammo out of it 

built a 308/223 muzzle can , pretty heavy can , all steel tube and caps stainless blast baffle and aluminum k baffle stack works well cleans out easy very quiet when shot wet 

I have a tac 65 22 muzzle can , a tac 16 223 can , and a ceiner mp5 sd integral can 

the cans I built are as quiet as most factory cans and a good bit quieter than some I spent a lot of lathe time building them ,I got to shoot a johns guns ruger 77/44 integral and it was an impressive piece I believe I am just going to sbr my one encore frame so I can use pistol barrels on it and build a can that will fit on a 12 inch encore 44 mag pistol barrel


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

kycrawler said:


> i built a 308 integral on a Remington 700 cut the barrel to 16 inches and ported it it uses 1 stainless k baffle and 5 aluminum k baffles very quiet with sub 308 ammo
> 
> I built a integral 10/22 cut barrel to 16 ported it and used a mono core at the muzzle action noise is all you hear when shooting high velocity 22 ammo out of it
> 
> ...




So how many rounds are through the 308 can with the aluminum baffles? That is a lot of pressure on that short barrel and aluminum isn't good at erosion. Unless it's subs only, I don't see that lasting very long.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> thank you for the pictures 200 is still a fairly steep pay to play but it sure is good to know that it doesn't have to be 200 + 800-1000 for the can
> 
> I still think it is interesting that in some countries you have to have a suppressor or are encouraged to have one to hunt and in the US they make it difficult


I've heard that suppressors were added to the NFA due to concerns about poaching.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Darren said:


> I've heard that suppressors were added to the NFA due to concerns about poaching.


that would imply that shooting at night was unusual or that criminals follow laws , it was added because politicians were afraid of them in my opinion or they could have been classified as AOW and only subject to the 5 dollar tax
only a handful of states had hunting laws that anyone followed in 1934 anyway.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

Veedog said:


> So how many rounds are through the 308 can with the aluminum baffles? That is a lot of pressure on that short barrel and aluminum isn't good at erosion. Unless it's subs only, I don't see that lasting very long.


 about 550 through it about half subsonic no signs of erosion or gas cutting the blast baffle takes most of the abuse and the al stack helps keep weight down


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

Awesome. Good to know. Since the weight has become my concern now. I know a proper blast baffle is key to the design. For wear and first round pop elimination. Wish I could experiment more with these designs.


----------

